# أكثر من مليون نقطه بإحداثيات x,y,z لمنطقه متنوعه التضاريس



## ابو عباده المصري (10 أبريل 2011)

إلي كل الاخوه الذين يحتاجون نقاط للتدريب عليها اقدم لكم اكثر من مليون نقطه بإحداثياتx,y,z وهذه الدفعه الاولي عددها 375000 تقريبا والباقي تباعا ان شاء الله تعالي
ملفات النقاط بالمرفقات


----------



## bilal2800 (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## مزن محمود (10 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## صقر العايد (11 أبريل 2011)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## ياسر سالمان (13 أبريل 2011)

جميل هذا العمل ولك كل الشكر والتقدير على خدمة شباب المهندسين للتدريب والممارسة الجيدة


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوه الكرام شكرا جزيلا لكم زبارك الله فيكم جميعا وأقدم لكم الدفع الثانيه من النقاط 
وهي حوالي 335000 نقطه والملفات بالمرفقات


----------



## hosh123 (13 أبريل 2011)

تسلم اخى ابو عبادة 
وربنا يقوى اللى رفع النقط دى كلها ههههههههههه


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (13 أبريل 2011)

mustafa.kh قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي انا محتاج كيف ادخلهم على برنامج الاوتكاد شرح يعني لو سمحت


الاخ مصطفي يوجد بالمرفقات ملف اكسل تضع به النقاط فيحولها لصيغه يقرءها الاتوكاد وهو من اعداد الاخ hosh 123


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (16 أبريل 2011)

يدهشني أن يقول الأجانب :
Share What You Can To benefit The Others
وقد عملوا بذلك فتقدموا !
وقد قالها قبلهم أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد 
(حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك)
أتمني أن لا نكون كالفراعنة القدامي أخفوا عِلمهم فمات معهم !
معاً نحو مستقبل أفضل للمستخدم العربي


----------



## saad2n1 (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## adel104 (16 أبريل 2011)

لك من الله احسن الجزاء


----------



## لهون لهونى (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (16 أبريل 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكرا جزيلا علي ردودكم وعلي مروركم علي موضعي وان شاء الله الدفعه الثالثه من النقاط قريبا بإذن الله 
تحيه الي الاخ الاكبر عزمي عماد 
وتحيه الي الاخ المهندس هشام hosh 123 والذي تعلمت منه الكثير واستفدت كثيرا من معادلات الاكسل الخاصه به بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (16 أبريل 2011)

ابو عباده المصري قال:


> الاخ مصطفي يوجد بالمرفقات ملف اكسل تضع به النقاط فيحولها لصيغه يقرءها الاتوكاد وهو من اعداد الاخ hosh 123


آسف يا اخي حصلت مشكله اثناء الرفع


----------



## antarah (17 أبريل 2011)

ممكن فتحهم من خلال برنامج اللاند 
او من خلال فتح الملف التكست بواسطة الاكسل وعمل تحويل من نص الي اعمده وحذف العامود الاول الخاص برقم النقطه ثم اخذ الثلاث اعمده المتبقيه ووضعهم فى ملف تكست جديد وتغيير التاب بالفاصله من قائمة edit عن طريق replace all ثم نسخ كل النقاط ولصقها فى الاوتوكاد بعد تشغيل امر point من قائمة الادوات 
وهناك طرق كثيره اخري ولكن جرب هذه الطرق اولا


----------



## talan77 (17 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## sabroumahfoud (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ياأخي الكريم بارك الله فيك...


----------



## Damas Eng (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## hemaxplode (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (23 أبريل 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم جميعا مرفق ملف اتوكاد عليه مسارات مقترحه لطريق قيد الدراسه يمر بالمنطقه المغطاه بالنقاط الموجوده في هذا الموضوع ارجو من يهتم بموضوع تصميم الطرق ان يشارك معنا في عمل تصميم لهذا الطريق 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 أبريل 2011)

thanks for you


----------



## falconsky2008 (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khdawy (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الجزائري58 (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmed 2009 (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## اسامة السقاف (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي من زمان وانا ابحث على نقاط واتمنى لك مزيدا من النجاح


----------



## tuzlu89 (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (23 أغسطس 2011)

الله أكبر


----------



## ياسر سالمان (23 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز ابو عباده المصرى ... على مجهودك الرائع ... وان كنا نريد ان نعرف من اين اخذت هذه النقاط حتى يتم تطبيقها على الجوجل ايرث ومن ثم التدريب على الوجه الصحيح ...


----------



## م.سند الحمري (20 يناير 2012)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر يابش مهندس موفقين


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 يناير 2012)

شكراا اخي ابوعبادة و بالتوفيق .


----------



## حبيب مراد (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمدةمحمود (24 يناير 2013)

شكرآ جزيلآ:1:


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله من الخير كله


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله من الخير كله


----------



## لهون لهونى (23 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله


----------



## adel104 (29 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng-musaab (30 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samirantre (17 فبراير 2014)

الله يحفضكم وينفع بكم وفقكم الله


----------



## line46 (6 مارس 2014)

good TXT FILES BUT CODE ARE MISSING


----------



## باسيليو (10 مارس 2014)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمد زكريا محمد مو (9 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا ليك يا هندسة بجد انا لفيت كتير علشان اوصل لمعلومات ذي دي


----------



## kamel2103 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ياأخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedhamaroy (24 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك أبا عبادة


----------

